# درس احلى دبدوب



## salah_design (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني هذا الدرس ايضا موجود في كتاب تعليم الارت كام 
ارجو ان يستفيد منه اخواني محبين الارت كام
وقد قمت بتقسيم الدرس اليوم الجزء الاول وان شاء الله غدا تكملة الدرس لاني حقيقة اتعب في اعداد الدرس ولكني عندما انتهي منه واعلم انه سوف يكون خدمة لاخواني تفرج سريرتي واجد انني قد امتلأت طاقة متجدده فارجو من الجميع فقط وضع مشاركات فيها دعاء لي ولاخواني في الملتقى فنحن كالجسد الواحد ان شاء الله
واتمنى من اخواني اذا كان شرحي ينقصه شي فنوروني بنصائحكم
اخوكم صلاح
اليكم الجزء الاول


----------



## Eng-Faten (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يبدو أنك تستخدم البرنامج بمرونة وسلاسة تامة .. وه>ه الأشياء البسيطة الرائعة تجعل من ه>ه الدروس تحفة تج>ب إلى البرنامج من أراد التعلم..
فزادك الله مما تريد خيرا و أمدك بقوة أكبر لقاء ما تتحمله من تنفي> له>ه الدروس و تحميلها في الملتقى..
بوركت..
بوركت..


----------



## salah_design (1 ديسمبر 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> يبدو أنك تستخدم البرنامج بمرونة وسلاسة تامة .. وه>ه الأشياء البسيطة الرائعة تجعل من ه>ه الدروس تحفة تج>ب إلى البرنامج من أراد التعلم..
> فزادك الله مما تريد خيرا و أمدك بقوة أكبر لقاء ما تتحمله من تنفي> له>ه الدروس و تحميلها في الملتقى..
> بوركت..
> بوركت..


زادك الله من نعيمه وجمعك مع الحبيب محمد عليه السلاة والسلام في جنات الفردوس
ان شاء الله
ومشاركاتكم وردود الاخوة بمشاركاتي يعطيني الدافع للاستمرار
اشكر لكي مرورك الكريم
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## أبوعبدالله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## adel1158 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

درس جميل ومفيد ننتظر منك المزيد وشكرا لك


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز عادل
اشكر لك مرورك وان شاء الله سيكون هناك المزيد 
والاخوه لن يتاخروا بوضع دروس
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## loverman99 (4 يناير 2012)

*اشكر لك*


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

كل كلمات الشكر لا تكفي بارك الله فيك


----------



## sas111 (29 أغسطس 2013)

اللهم جازه خيراعلي هذا العلم الذي ينشره


----------

